# Ex-Pro Football player defends marriage



## BeautyPoint (Jun 18, 2011)

I awoke to this story this morning on Black Voices and it brought tears to my eyes and I just had to share. He boldly proclaims his faith and beliefs as a Christian. Please keep this brother in your prayers as he takes on the media. 

David Tyree formerly of the New York Giants boldly defends marriage. 

Original video:
http://www.nomblog.com/9911/

Interview on CNN:
http://cnn.com/video/?/video/bestoftv/2011/06/17/exp.nr.tyree.same.sex.marriage.cnn


----------



## MrsIQ (Jun 18, 2011)

I really hate the double standard that a christian can't really have an opinion on anything considered relevant without being called a homophobe or worst yet, ignorant. 
But let an openly gay or even very liberal person get up and spout things about other groups and they are considered mavericks. 


Christianity teaches that homosexuality, amongst other things, is sin. Sin, whether its gay marriage, out if wedlock births or extramarital affairs, should not be celebrated. But we all know it is, just look at television. 


Sent from my iPod touch using LHCF


----------



## BeautyPoint (Jun 18, 2011)

Exactly. 

It was very clear in the CNN interview that the interviewer took his views and comments personal and tried to attack his Christian beliefs. He is being persecuted all over the internet and we as Christians must stand for what's right. It has gotten ridiculous and I'm sick of it.  




MrsIQ said:


> *I really hate the double standard that a christian can't really have an opinion on anything considered relevant without being called a homophobe or worst yet, ignorant.*
> But let an openly gay or even very liberal person get up and spout things about other groups and they are considered mavericks.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hair_rehab (Jun 18, 2011)

It makes me wonder why there are so many well known pastors and ministers who are not taking a stand against the mainstream media about this agenda in the same way?


----------



## crwnandglory (Jun 19, 2011)

Wow, we need to pray for David and this country.


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 19, 2011)

Delightful2Him said:


> I awoke to this story this morning on Black Voices and it brought tears to my eyes and I just had to share. He boldly proclaims his faith and beliefs as a Christian. Please keep this brother in your prayers as he takes on the media.
> 
> David Tyree formerly of the New York Giants boldly defends marriage.
> 
> ...



Delightful2Him

Thanks so much for sharing this.   

I am but two hot seconds from smacking the arrogance off of that CNN 'woman' reporter.   Who does she think she is...?   :hardslap:   Is David Tyree not allowed to hold true to his faith and beliefs.   

*Let me go public.*    Soon enough I will and I absolutely DARE anyone to challenge the Truth that I believe which is God.

*Here's a news flash... * gays don't rule.   *God does*.   gays are walking upon God's earth and upon His grace over their lives.   Their agenda will never 'trump' the will of God.   They cannot change God's order.  

Changing the definition of marriage is all about stupidity and satan's arrogance against God and God's love for humanity.   This is satan's stone against the Cross and the Blood Covenant of Jesus, saying, 'Is this what you died for?  Yet the answer from Jesus will always be yes, for Jesus does indeed love gays as He loves All of God's creation.

In Marriage, God's word is clear, "Thy Word O' God is forever settled in Heaven'  (Psalm 119)  God ordained marriage between a man and a woman and made it clear, 'For this cause, shall a man leave his father and mother and cleave unto his wife'.

NOT a man should leave and cleave unto a man *NEITHER* should a woman leave and cleave unto another woman.    Jesus, Himself made this clear and it's not changing.   

Another thing:   I've had it the fearful victim reactions on the media.   NOW Tracey Morgan was *'dead' wrong *for what he said in his comic stint*...'dead wrong'* No one deserves to be 'killed' for being gay; they need Jesus who died for them and their sin.    

However, I've had it with the gays on the media acting as if they are sooooo afraid of everyone who expresses their feelings anti-gay.    

Now --- Tracey Morgan is doing an Isaiah Washington * which is ONLY for FEAR of losing his job with NBC * is 'changing' his views and is now out to support the gay agenda (GLAAD).   Just say you're sorry and don't say it again.  Don't be an even bigger fool and join them.   

So now Tracey Morgan is no more than a 'slave', with a 'ring in his nose' and a noose around his neck, being dragged through the mud to do their bidding.  

Ummmmmmmmm, guess what Tracey?  Just like actor Isaiah Washington (Grey's Anatomy, who went to therapy for being anti-gay  -- they're gonna fire you anyway.  They're gonna string you up on the gay tree and linch you as an _Ex-Sample _to anyone else *'Black'* in Hollywood, who even dare tries to oppose or offend them.   Then what? 

I'm still not liking how the owner of Chick Fil A backed down from supporting 'pure marrage' so as not to offend gays.  Is not God his leader, provider and protector?   I eat enough of his waffle fries to keep him in business.    

Too many Christians are backing down for fear of appearing adversarial or non-Christian.    One can still be a loving and supportive Christian without fear or compromising their faith and belief in God's word.   Since when is supporting a gay lifestyle more Christian than one who does not support it?   erplexed

At least Brother Tyree is not backing down.  *GOOD FOR HIM!*    He KNOWS that God is his source, not gays nor anyone else.

AND gays better STOP trying to compair their struggles to that of Blacks.   They cannot come near it and they never will.   The gay community and their agenda is not about Blacks, it's about them... gays and no other culture.   Please don't even try to put my struggles on the same level.   It's not!

Here the message...  Anyone who takes a stand for righteousness will always have an attack launched against them...nevertheless... "No weapon formed against them shall prosper; every tongue that rises against them in judgement shall be condemned'....proven wrong.  

My question to the media:    How is it the same?  How is a gay marriage the same as that between a man and a woman?   

It's not and will never be.    

AND "Iniquity  --  the lying media --- shall shut 'her' mouth'.


----------



## Laela (Jun 19, 2011)

OP, thank you for posting this here... how refreshing to see this and on Father's Day nonetheless.

Tyree's statement here speaks volumes on where he stands in his faith. To God be the Glory indeed!

_"Marriage is the ONLY relationship that actually mirrors a relationship with God. It's actually unique in that way."_

God uses people in all arenas of life, not just preachers and ministers. So, it's good to see a "sports guy" speak up!


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 19, 2011)

Laela said:


> OP, thank you for posting this here... how refreshing to see this and on Father's Day nonetheless.
> 
> *Tyree's statement here speaks volumes on where he stands in his faith. To God be the Glory indeed!*_
> 
> ...



And he did so with such elegance and the character of a man who loves Jesus.  He didn't throw insults, he didn't malign the gay community; he didn't call any names or disparagements, neither did he apologize for his faith in God.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jun 19, 2011)

What a man of God!!!

Bravo!!!  Bravo!!!


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 19, 2011)

hair_rehab said:


> It makes me wonder why there are so many well known pastors and ministers who are not taking a stand against the mainstream media about this agenda in the same way?



Many are but they are being 'edited' out.


----------



## BeautyPoint (Jun 19, 2011)

Shimmie

I have learned so much from your posts. I would love to see you go public!  You definitely have your Father's heart and you speak His Truth always.  The world needs to hear your voice.


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 19, 2011)

Delightful2Him said:


> Shimmie
> 
> I have learned so much from your posts. I would love to see you go public!  You definitely have your Father's heart and you speak His Truth always.  The world needs to hear your voice.



  I can hear it now...   'Hey That's Shimmie'   O M G... She's White!

It's not that far off.   I've decided to keep my Maryland Residential Status until after the 2012 General Assembly and the 2012 Election.  Afterwards, I'll make it back to my home in Florida.

Florida has an organization which is getting quite a bit accomplished.

http://www.floridafamily.org/

Issues:

http://www.floridafamily.org/issues.php

They do not hate gays; they simply stand upon the principles of God.  There are many non-Christians who support their cause, as the issues affect them as well. 

I found out through reading Charisma Magazine's comments, that the majority of Americans are pro-male and female marriages.   It's the media that's playing up the gay support to intimidate those who fear being islolated if they have 'other' opinions which do not support their agenda.

The gay agenda is simply this:   

-- They do not respect the Word of God
-- They are out to silence those who oppose their lifestyle and agenda
-- They have changed the Bible to validate their agenda
-- It is their ulitmate goal to make it illegal for anyone to quote scripture which
    speaks against homosexuality
-- It is their ultimate goal to have a cease and desist law put into effect for any media, TV programming, school system, all public entitities to speak any word against homosexuailty.    It will basically be a communistic rule.  
-- Preachers will be have suits filed against them; heavily fined; jailed and their Churches closed for speaking anything against the homosexual lifestyle.

Now many will say this is not so.   However, this is already occurring.  

The Christian Bakery "Just Cookies' in Indianapolis (last year) was rivaled against because the owner would not fulfill an order by a gay group who were celebrating the annual high school 'Coming Out' Day (for teens ?????)

http://www.fox59.com/news/wxin-cookies-protest-101010,0,4167750.story

The Bakery owner has every right to stand upon his faith and not support such activities.   

Chick Fil A, who for years has provided the luncheon for an annual Christian Marriage Seminar.

Chick Fil A was viciously attacked by the gay agenda leaders, being falsely accused of 'attacking gays'.    

The gay leaders and their blind supporters are out to push their way into everything Christian saying that we have no rights to our faith.   

How is it that gays can support their causes and we cannot support and stand upon our faith?   It's a conspiracy against Christianity.

I am not sitting still for any of it.    As God leads, I will follow.


----------



## OhmyKimB (Jun 19, 2011)

I know his father. He was a customer at my branch...


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jun 19, 2011)

I will be a resident of FL soon...can't wait!



Shimmie said:


> I can hear it now...   'Hey That's Shimmie'   O M G... She's White!
> 
> It's not that far off.   I've decided to keep my Maryland Residential Status until after the 2012 General Assembly and the 2012 Election.  Afterwards, I'll make it back to my home in Florida.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 19, 2011)

Nice & Wavy said:


> I will be a resident of FL soon...can't wait!



    I hear you, sis...

However...

Florida is getting two faithful and loving beautiful Jewels of Jesus... You and Hubbie.


----------



## Laela (Jun 19, 2011)

I'm watching this CNN vid again..and maybe it's just me.. it seems the only thing missing is the foam coming from the anchor's mouth... Why she's so vehement? .. Tyree is holding his ground, polite, pleasant and standing on the Word...her feathers indeed are ruffled. Define natural? Classic example of the Media being challenged with Truth!


----------



## BeautyPoint (Jun 19, 2011)

Shimmie

Thanks for sharing the floridafamily websites. 

I am shocked at Chi-fil-A.   I thought one of their core values was family. The reason they chose not to open on Sundays was for their employees to worship and spend time with family. The owner said it was the "Lord's Day". 

Also, Chi-fil-A's corporate purpose is: _*To glorify God by being a faithful steward of all that is entrusted to us. To have a positive influence on all who come in contact with Chick-fil-A.*_

*“I see no conflict between biblical principles and good business practice.  Corporate America needs faith in something more than the bottom line,” Cathy said in a recent interview with NBC Nightly News (July 14, 2002).*

I've always admired them because of their stance. Now, they have allowed Jezebel to take over.


----------



## BeautyPoint (Jun 19, 2011)

I saw the foam on my computer screen!  She was bubbling with anger and David was calm as a cucumber..lol



Laela said:


> I'm watching this CNN vid again..and maybe it's just me.. it seems the only thing missing is the foam coming from the anchor's mouth... Why she's so vehement? .. Tyree is holding his ground, polite, pleasant and standing on the Word...her feathers indeed are ruffled. Define natural? Classic example of the Media being challenged with Truth!


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 19, 2011)

Laela said:


> I'm watching this CNN vid again..and maybe it's just me.. it seems the only thing missing is the foam coming from the anchor's mouth... Why she's so vehement? .. Tyree is holding his ground, polite, pleasant and standing on the Word...her feathers indeed are ruffled. Define natural? Classic example of the Media being challenged with Truth!





Delightful2Him said:


> I saw the foam on my computer screen!  She was bubbling with anger and David was calm as a cucumber..lol



That was the spirit of satan coming through her.   Seriously...satan is behind all of these venomous attacks towards Christians who take a stand for righteousness against the gay agenda.

If you notice, they each have the same 'pattern' of questioning and delivery and the same 'seething' dialect.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jun 19, 2011)

Shimmie said:


> I hear you, sis...
> 
> However...
> 
> Florida is getting two faithful and loving beautiful Jewels of Jesus... You and Hubbie.


You finally made me blush...love you, girlie!  Thank you


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 19, 2011)

Delightful2Him said:


> Shimmie
> 
> Thanks for sharing the floridafamily websites.
> 
> ...



They've caved in to the bullies... The gay nazi regime.  This gay agenda has been underworks for quite some time. They are heavily funded and they are threatening those in the media, congress, and Churches to cave in.

YES... they are.  

Each time the gay activists hit a 'defeat', they come up with plan b, c, d, e, f and g.  They have an underground leader who has planned this strategy for a long, long time.   He's a lawyer and is quite proficient in the legal processes and he is working it to the bone and marrow. 

I've got to find this article.  I read a lot.    Please bear with me.


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 19, 2011)

How Gay Activism Shapes U.S. Politics 

http://www.cbn.com/CBNnews/361991.aspx


This is an interesting article:

Here's  a few paragraph points in brief:

You probably haven't heard the name *Tim Gill.* And that's just the way he wants it.

Carrie Earll, Senior Director of Issues Analysis for Focus on the Family explains, "Tim Gill is stealth. He's under the radar. When he goes after a candidate he doesn't make homosexuality the issue. He picks something else because he knows the issue of homosexuality is still risky among the electorate."

A Colorado native, Gill still calls Denver home. He made his millions in the 80s and 90s as the founder of the publishing software giant Quark.

But in 2000, he moved to full-time philanthropy.

Gill favors giving to main-stream charities like the Denver Aquarium. He ties the money to so-called "non-discrimination" policies and establishes himself as a community pillar.

But it's in the area of politics where his giving is starting to get the most attention.

Earll says, "His strategy is to go after the young, up-and-coming conservative, to knock them out early and to send a message of intimidation and fear to other conservatives."

The 'Gill Factor' in Action

One of Gill's 2004 targets was Ray Martinez of Fort Collins, Colorado.

As the three-time Republican mayor of this Republican leaning area, Martinez thought he had a great shot at winning a state senate seat. Martinez told CBN News "the odds looked very good. The polling we saw was very favorable."

But in the last few weeks of the campaign, Martinez got hit with an avalanche of media attacking his personal character and pro-life stance.

"We didn't know who was funding it," Martinez said. "We heard rumors of their names, but we could never find their names and we couldn't expose those because they were buried in a barrage of paperwork."

Martinez had raised over $300,000 - more than enough he thought to win Fort Collins. But several published reports show Gill and various associates had poured close to $1 million into the race through '527' political organizations.

By taking out Martinez and other Republicans, Gill helped Democrats seize control of Colorado's statehouse for the first time in 30 years.

The result? A slew of gay-friendly laws that redefine the family in Colorado.

Out of the Closet

Today, Gill's no secret in the gay world. Out magazine just named him the fifth most influential gay in the country.

But Gill, his spokesperson, and big-time gay rights organizations all refused requests from CBN News to talk about Gill.

Perhaps it's because Gill fears the spotlight could hurt his current plans.

Gill did tell Atlantic Monthly that he has an even "larger target list in 2008."

CBN News found that the New York statehouse is one of those targets.

Last fall, according to the New York Attorney General's office, Gill gave $50,000 to the New York State Democratic Senate Campaign Committee.

Jason McGuire, a lobbyist with the New Yorker's Family Research Foundation, is well aware of Gill. He notes, "a few thousand dollars in a state race can make a huge difference."

Why did Gill pick New York? For starters, the Empire state teeters on the brink of legalizing same-sex marriage. The state assembly has already passed a bill and lawmakers agree: If Democrats can pick up one more Senate seat and take control of that chamber - same-sex marriage will pass.

McGuire says of Gill, "as far as his strategy, I think it's brilliant. He rightly recognizes that many of the battles are being fought at the state level and so by trying to tip just a few races at the state level he can make a huge impact."

****** more on web page

See what's going on in politics?


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 19, 2011)

I think you'll be blessed by this Pastor.    It's an archived clip.   I've been studying this subject a lot.  

http://www.cbn.com/cbnnews/us/2009/October/DC-Pastor-Gives-Insight-on-Gay-Marriage-Battle/

This Pastor is articulate, polite, non abrasive, non judgemental, calm, factual and to the point and non bashing.

However do you see where the gay agenda is heading?  To silence the Church against them.   President Obama has been feeding into this big time.


----------



## BeautyPoint (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. 

Indeed, the LGBT agenda is to infiltrate every area of society (Family, Politics, Media, etc.). If you're familiar with the book, The Seven Mountain Prophecy by Johnny Enlow, touches on this very thing. 

I googled Tim Gill and discovered that he has a Cabinet that is responsible for donating to a lot of these campaigns. One of the Cabinet members is a part of the company I currently work for. 

When I began working at my current company about 6 years ago, there was a STRONG Diversity & Inclusion initiative which I felt had some type of hidden agenda behind it. I couldn't shake the feeling although it was suppose to be "good". As time past, I realized it wasn't really about Diversity, but Inclusion of the gay agenda. They began to change the language such as using the word Partner amongst other things in business communications. They were really trying to condition us.

Some saw through it, others did not. The LGBT community progressed in the company, the other minority groups did not.  I saw it coming years ago as I'm a direct report of one of the ringleaders of the entire movement in my company.


----------



## Laela (Jun 20, 2011)

DH watched the vids last night and we had a healthy discussion about the lack of black MEN OF GOD speaking up on marriage today. The women are all over that..  Well, I believe it's something that's overdue, esp in the black community! Folks can't always depend on ordained ministers to speak up for us. Anyone who accepts Jesus as Lord of their life has a ministry..it's part of the Great Commission. Wherever we go/ wherever we stand is our pulpit. There's no need to hide behind _the cloth_, behind vocal community leaders, spiritual Harriet Tubmans. It's not good enough to be a cheerleader. All is required is trust in God...when we open our mouths, He will speak plainly for us. *Matthew 10:20* because, the persecutions WILL come.


Amein


----------



## Laela (Jun 20, 2011)

Oh, and David Tyree is in my prayers today
as the fiery darts come. http://twitter.com/#!/dtyree85

How ironic his name is David and he played for the Giants.   

Sorry OP, I'll get off my soapbox now. God bless...


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Jun 20, 2011)

Laela said:


> Oh, and David Tyree is in my prayers today
> as the fiery darts come. http://twitter.com/#!/dtyree85
> 
> How ironic his name is David and he played for the Giants.
> ...


 
Oh WOW, His name is David and he played for the Giants. This is something. Maybe the Lord is telling us something here. 

Yes, pray for our brother. Praying that he will not back down but continue to boldly stand for the Lord.  These are the times of separation. You have to choose whom you serve. As He is, so are we in this world. Christ was about His Father's business.

Take Up the Cross and Follow Him   

*Mark 8:34* When He had called the people to _Himself,_ with His disciples also, He said to them, “Whoever desires to come after Me, let him deny himself, and take up his cross, and follow Me. *35* For whoever desires to save his life will lose it, but whoever loses his life for My sake and the gospel’s will save it. *36* For what will it profit a man if he gains the whole world, and loses his own soul? *37* Or what will a man give in exchange for his soul? *38* *For whoever is ashamed of Me and My words in this adulterous and sinful generation, of him the Son of Man also will be ashamed when He comes in the glory of His Father with the holy angels.”*


----------



## runwaydream (Jun 20, 2011)

i find it hilarious when the reporter tried to claim she didn't have a view on the situation.  like really?! clearly you're pro SSM, who do you think you're fooling? she wasnt objective at ALL. i loved how he kept his cool and called her out when she didn't make sense.


----------



## nerdography (Jun 20, 2011)

I feel that the media is trying to force feed a lifestyle to us that we don't want, and when we decline they get angry. Though the West Boro Baptist Church isn't helping the Christian cause any and when the media talks about gay rights being threatened they always use them as the Christian example and how we hate everybody, smh.

But, in church yesterday, the minister said that all bad things aren't always put in motion by the devil, sometimes it's put in place by God. He's testing us and our faith, he wants us to cleave to Him and find the way out of the foolishness.


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 20, 2011)

Delightful2Him said:


> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Indeed, the LGBT agenda is to infiltrate every area of society (Family, Politics, Media, etc.). If you're familiar with the book, The Seven Mountain Prophecy by Johnny Enlow, touches on this very thing.
> 
> ...



First, I apologize for posting so much in your thread.   It does 'tie' together.  

My focus on preserving the pureness of Marriage is very strong. I've been studying the 'enemy's strategy for quite some time.   Marriage is my Ministry and I'm fighting to uphold it's true meaning.   gays don't get to have this.  

They are driven by a demonic spirit; one in high places; it is spirit of control that is vicious.   It literally 'spits' upon the Holiness of God and His order.  
There is so much conspiracy going on, especially in politics which is more corrupt than ever.    

On one hand, they are cleverly using the 'human pain' side of gays as their pawn, ace in the hole, ( I said *'ace'*  ) to place guilt upon citizens and on the other hand, pressure upon lobbyists and delegates and senators, and governors, and mayors AND the President.   

They even denied citizens the right to vote on the gay marriage issue in Washington DC.    This information was posted in 2009:

http://www.stand4marriagedc.com/marriageandthevote/

*Marriage Matters!* 

With wealthy gay activists mobilizing all across the country to legalize homosexual marriage, there's never been a more important time to preserve and protect marriage in the District of Columbia once and for all. Marriage has served as the foundation of society and the bedrock of families for millennia. 

Marriage brings the two complementary halves of society together to create binding commitments for themselves, for their children and for all of civilization. Marriage deserves to be preserved and protected from special interest groups and politicians who would redefine the institution in order to satisfy small, but vocal groups of gay marriage activists. Marriage is and has always has been between a man and a woman.

There are important reasons to keep it so. Marriage binds men and women together and creates the ideal situation for nurturing and rearing children. While death and divorce too often prevent it, the ideal situation for children is to be raised by a married father and mother. Children need both a mother and a father. *Every same-sex relationship involving children intentionally denies children either a mother or a father. *Marriage Matters! 

*This past May, the District Council passed a law providing for homosexual marriages performed elsewhere to be recognized as a valid marriage in the District of Columbia. This law was passed without meaningful opportunity for debate or even notice to the public. Council representatives refused to allow voters to cast ballots on this critical issue before it was rushed into law. 

Unfortunately, the District's Board of Elections prevented citizens from pursuing a referendum on this issue, denying voters the right to have their own say. 

Now, some Council members are vowing to go further and attempt to legalize homosexual marriage in the District itself. If they succeed, there will be profound consequences to citizens. *

Marriage Matters! It is time for the People of the District of Columbia to be able to decide whether homosexual marriage should be legalized. Voters in 30 states have already been able to decide this issue themselves, and it is high time that voters in the District of Columbia be able to do so as well. 

A voter initiative has been filed to preserve and protect traditional marriage. Backed by a coalition of community, civic and religious leaders of every faith, the "Defense of Marriage Initiative" will ensure that marriage in the District of Columbia will remain as it always has been - between a man and a woman. 

*Preserving marriage as it has always been understood is not an attack on gays. 

Gay couples in the District of Columbia already have full legal rights under our extensive domestic partnership laws. 

Rather, the Defense of Marriage Initiative is an affirmation of marriage as an essential element of society. *

Please join with us today to support traditional marriage and the Defense of Marriage Initiative. Demand that your voice be heard and that voters be allowed to decide this issue for themselves! 

Please support Stand for Marriage D.C. now! 
----------------
 Well to bring this up to date...DC has *illegally* legalized gay marriage 

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2010/03/03/AR2010030300654.html


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 20, 2011)

nerdography said:


> *I feel that the media is trying to force feed a lifestyle to us that we don't want, and when we decline they get angry. Though the West Boro Baptist Church isn't helping the Christian cause any and when the media talks about gay rights being threatened they always use them as the Christian example and how we hate everybody, smh.*
> 
> But, in church yesterday, the minister said that all bad things aren't always put in motion by the devil, sometimes it's put in place by God. He's testing us and our faith, he wants us to cleave to Him and find the way out of the foolishness.



 Good post.


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 20, 2011)

Laela said:


> Oh, and David Tyree is in my prayers today
> as the fiery darts come. http://twitter.com/#!/dtyree85
> 
> How ironic his name is David and he played for the Giants.
> ...



This is awesome, Laela...   I like this, alot.   A wonderful revelation.


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 20, 2011)

Laela said:


> DH watched the vids last night and we had a healthy discussion about the lack of black MEN OF GOD speaking up on marriage today.
> 
> The women are all over that..  Well, I believe it's something that's overdue, esp in the black community! Folks can't always depend on ordained ministers to speak up for us.
> 
> ...



*Amein* 

God told the prophet,  Be not afraid of their faces.  Speak what I tell you.   

Of course the devil is waiting to try and stiffle God's Truth;* he can't handle the Truth... *(sorry, been watching Jack Nicholson - Men of Honour --  )

I have never been afraid to speak up.    The devil is gonna hate me anyway, so I may as well make it well worth it.   :reddancer:    All he can do is 'flee' from me'.


----------



## BeautyPoint (Jun 20, 2011)

No apologies needed.  Go where ever the Spirit leads you. 

Your information is eye-opening and needs to be exposed. Satan and his minions are clever at deceiving those that lack discernment.  

Your information has been a blessing to me and I'm sure to others. 



Shimmie said:


> *First, I apologize for posting so much in your thread.   It does 'tie' together. *
> 
> My focus on preserving the pureness of Marriage is very strong. I've been studying the 'enemy's strategy for quite some time.   Marriage is my Ministry and I'm fighting to uphold it's true meaning.   gays don't get to have this.


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 20, 2011)

Delightful2Him said:


> No apologies needed.  Go where ever the Spirit leads you.
> 
> Your information is eye-opening and needs to be exposed. Satan and his minions are clever at deceiving those that lack discernment.
> 
> Your information has been a blessing to me and I'm sure to others.



Your thread just opened up a flood gate of the years of studying and researching information that I've been looking into regarding this issue.   

Thanks for allowing me to share.  I have lots more, but the Lord is re-directing me for a 'minute'.   

Love and blessings to you.


----------



## Laela (Jun 22, 2011)

Yes, floodgates opened. lol  this is good, healthy discussion for the country. The responses by  gay Christians is astounding. This nation needs prayer, Christians and non-Christians alike, that God would heal this country. An open wound heals faster than one covered up by band-aid.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Jun 22, 2011)

Shimmie said:


> First, I apologize for posting so much in your thread. It does 'tie' together.
> 
> My focus on preserving the pureness of Marriage is very strong. I've been studying the *'enemy's strategy* for quite some time. Marriage is my Ministry and I'm fighting to uphold it's true meaning. gays don't get to have this.
> 
> ...


 
The thank you button was not enough! 

Christians especially really need to open their eyes and discern the devil's strategy. This demonic force is indeed an attack on what God ordained and created between a man and woman and how society should function on this earthly realm.

I truly believe this is one of the reasons why so many women, especially black women are single in this day in age.


----------



## natura87 (Jun 24, 2011)

Shimmie said:


> Delightful2Him
> 
> Thanks so much for sharing this.
> 
> ...




I challenge you to a duel.


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 24, 2011)

natura87 said:


> I challenge you to a duel.



No you don't.  The weapons of my warfare are not carnal.

End of non-discussion.


----------



## Laela (Jun 24, 2011)

Caught some Hagee today with a sermon on marriage, part of a series he's doing. Got a few chuckles, but the core of the message: Marriage is very important to God.

Some notes:

When God sees a married man and woman, the two become one in His eyes.
*Hagee's chuckle:* "After 30 years, you start looking alike, talking alike, thinking alike.._sigh_.." 

Sexual immorality not only covers beastiality, adultery, homosexuality, but also  includes impropriety in attire. Hmmm...
*Haggee's chuckle:* "I've learned, the older you get, the more clothes you need."  

Food for Thought from Hagee: A married couple is like mashed potatoes...there is no telling the potatoes apart, once you make it. You take two individual potatoes, you wash them, peel them, slice them up, and put them in boiling water (tests). Then you take the potato masher and mash them,add some milk and butter, and some salt. When you’re done, can they be separated into two individual potatoes? Well, you can make two separate helpings out of them, but each helping takes a part of both potatoes with them.


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 25, 2011)

Laela said:


> Caught some Hagee today with a sermon on marriage, part of a series he's doing. Got a few chuckles, but the core of the message: Marriage is very important to God.
> 
> Some notes:
> 
> ...



I love 'Mashed Potatoes'.... 

Wonderful message, thanks for sharing this Laela.


----------



## BeautyPoint (Jun 25, 2011)

Love it! 

I pray God blesses me with a 30 + year marriage. 



Laela said:


> Caught some Hagee today with a sermon on marriage, part of a series he's doing. Got a few chuckles, but the core of the message: Marriage is very important to God.
> 
> Some notes:
> 
> ...


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 25, 2011)




----------

